# Is anyone familiar with the Beachcomber Resort in Avalon, NJ?



## edmund36 (Mar 28, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with the Beachcomber Condominium Resort in New Jersey? This is RCI # 5849. 7900 Dune Drive, Avalon, NJ 08202. Avalon is a great New Jersey location. I am possibly interested in buying if nice and near beach, as is close to my home. Only other timeshares in NJ are in Atlantic City & Brigantine that I know of.


----------



## KenK (Mar 28, 2006)

Also parts of the old Playboy Club are now T/Ss, and another place in the foothills (Vernon Valley).

We have had several tuggers check out the resort called the Beachcomber.  One was Theresa, who was a T/S rep at Shawnee.  I don't know if she still reads the BBS here.

They were selling in room week incriments, one or two apartments at a time. Both weeks were in or around the summer.  No weeks were sold during a specific cut off in Oct to another cutoff in May or June....ie- I expect the places was closed during those months. Pricing via the developer was about from $8900 to $11,999 for those two weeks.  The maint or taxes were never mentioned.  They never replied to e mails.

http://www.avalon-beachcomber.com/purchase.html

When & if there get sold, (it looks like old info), they will put another one or two units up for sale.  If they do, they should have many more weeks selection.  I think the rental costs might be less than the maintance.  If wood, the place will need a lot of maintance...and its small. (costs will be high)


----------

